# Minecraft Pocket Edition is out!



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Big news for any minecraft fans out there.... Mojang has released Minecraft Pocket Edition for the Xperia Play! Hopefully it will eventually be released for other phones.

This thread is meant to be discussion of the game and hopefully some development making it be usable for people other than Play users. I have linked the demo (free) version which is installable on any gingerbread phone in the hopes that someone with more knowledge than me can mess with it, if only for fun while we wait for official touchscreen support.

http://db.tt/Pr9SX2b

If this is warez remove the link or let me know, I assume it isn't since it is the free version.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

its fine as long as its for sure the free version.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, yeah it is the demo version that has a link to buy the full version within the app.

Open in Google Docs Viewer
Open link in new tab
Open link in new window
Open link in new incognito window

Download file
Copy link address
Edit PDF File on PDFescape.com


----------

